# I have never seen so many MH.



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Just returned from a few weeks in south west France and stopping in Calais on the way out found the beach aire full, never seen that before, had to stop on the very busy marina car park which is ok. Passing the entry to the ferry port there must have been 30 more MH parked up.
Although most of Europe is on holiday we always managed to find a site, but we had to pay a bit more. My arm still aches after all the waving, on some of the free roads every other vehicle was a MH. 

John.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just got back from France and found it busy as well, but very few British motorhomes once more than 10 miles outside of Calais.

Richard...


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh blimet I hope everyone hurrays up and goes back to work - we're off next Wednesday!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

YES... get back to work you Euro peeps....
Roll on next Wednesday !!!

    

Hope it's better weather than last week in windy Wales...


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

following you week after so save a space for us??? :wink: tom


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

tomnjune said:


> following you week after so save a space for us??? :wink: tom


& us!!!  Sylke


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wednesday*



LisaB said:


> Oh blimet I hope everyone hurrays up and goes back to work - we're off next Wednesday!


We are going next Wednesday too!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we are heading s/w/france crossing friday week overnight portmouth to le havre
chapter


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

In May, one of our colleagues posted on MHF, asking "Where are you all?"
Even at that time, it seemed as if less motorhomers were crossing the channel. Around the same time, holiday resorts in the UK were reporting an upturn of 40% in B&B bookings. Together, these points suggested a reluctance by UK holiday makers to travel abroad.

At the end of May, AuntieSandra and I crossed the channel. In 6 weeks we saw very few caravans and many motorhomes. We did Amboise, then on to Biarritz, into Spain, up through Andorra back into France, Narbonne Plage, Millau, Rocamadour, Souillac... Leaving aside our MHF meet at Amboise, in all that time, and in 3,000 miles, we only saw about 30 motorhomes from the UK.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

We are off through the tunnel on the 28th...................Can't wait!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just got back from a 4 week trip to France and Germany. A lot less british motorhomes than last year. The sites seemed quieter, we even got first line on a site on the Rhine and also the Mosel.

The stelplatz at Aachen was very busy and anyone heading that way, arrive as early as poss.

Hope you all have a great time. We will be back for longer next year.

Sooty (keith)


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

Many French people have finished their holidays now except those from Paris - they return this coming weekend!!


----------

